# J.R. Smith Trades the Nightlife for Basketball Life



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> While you never knew exactly what you were going to get from him on the court, it was always easy to find J.R. Smith.
> 
> He was in the clubs at night and on twitter until daylight peeked through the dark. Playing just across the river from New Jersey, where he grew up and still has a home, he was enjoying all that New York had to offer – the nightlife more than the Knicks life.
> 
> ...


http://blog.northjersey.com/knicks/220/j-r-smith-trades-the-nightlife-for-basketball-life/


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Good for him. Hopefully it's legit. Wasn't he almost broke last year? He needed a turnaround to avoid becoming a minimum salary journeymen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Like ****. I'm not even reading the article. Is it even a month into the season yet?


----------

